# Awesome buckling



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Just sold this buckling to a breeder friend of mine. He is one of the coolest little buckling a I've ever seen! I wanted to see what you guys thought of him. His spots are actually creamy brown moonspots. The color just isn't showing right in the pic. That and she just clipped him. They were a lot darker prior to the clip. 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow! Talk Bout loud!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very handsome little fella


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I love him!! Beautiful fellow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he looks nice -- would like to see a better blending from neck into his shoulders and a brisket. he also looks like he toes out a tiny bit in the front.

He has a nice rear and level back


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

He is 8 weeks old and that was the first time he has been set up  I've checked his legs I think he was just standing funky. Thanks for all the insight though 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------

